# Product that helps feeds infant rescues



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is neat. we made something similar out of a saw horse & shorn llama fiber for our last bottle baby. it didn't work for us, as she had never nursed from her mother; but we put it away for if there ever is a next time. sure would have made it easier on us!


----------

